# Fishing Photojournalism Story



## Snyder (Sep 2, 2011)

For the past 20 years ground fishing has almost been abandoned due to over fishing in the Gulf of Maine since 2011. Many fishing communities now depend on the abundance of lobster to sustain their way of life. Penobscot East Resource Center has several boats out fishing for ground fish to collect research to bring back the ground fish population. 





Phil Kinter prepares for a long day of lobster fishing on the Stephanie Diane Aug. 24, 2011, at Bar Harbor, Maine. Many fishing communities depend on the abundance of lobster to sustain their way of life.





Phil Kinter sorts through lobsters and releases ones that are too small Aug. 24, 2011, at Bar Harbor, Maine. Good stewardship will help maintain sustain ability of lobster resources and prevention of over fishing. 





Capt. Lawrence Hodgkins grabs his buoy out of the water Aug. 24, 2011, at Bar Harbor, Maine. Lawrence use to catch ground fish until that resource became scarce. 





Phil Kinter sort through lobster throwing back ones that don't meet size requirements Aug. 24, 2011, at Bar Harbor, Maine. Good stewardship will help maintain sustain ability of lobster resources and prevention of over fishing. 





At the end of the day local lobster fishermen bring in their catch to the co-op to be sold back into the community Aug. 24, 2011, at Bar Harbor, Maine. Communities depend on the abundant resource of lobster to support their economy and way of life.





Dana Rice displays his old ground fishing boat when the ground fish was abundant Aug. 24, 2011, at Trenton, Maine. Dana now operates a lobster co-op buying from small fishing boats and keeping the resource local. 





An old fisherman sits on the dock Aug. 24, 2011, at Bar Harbor, Maine. The current state of ground fishing makes it impossible to profit from the amount of fish being caught in the Gulf of Maine.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice!  You may also want to mess around with b&w with added noise to mimic film look.  These will look so good with that.


----------



## KBM1016 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am really loving the 4th one!  Great job


----------

